# 341 Acres in Washington County



## QSVC (Aug 10, 2017)

I have 341 acres in Washington County, GA for lease. This is not a club I just need to put a club on there for 2017-2018. $15.25/Ac which includes liability insurance for the club. Mostly planted pines but a good amount of hardwoods as well. 

The tract is on the border of Hancock County and fronts on the Little Ogeechee River and Hamburg Millpond lake which is a part of Hamburg state park (which is on the other side of the lake). Road system and food plot locations in place. I have location, aerial and topo maps for any interested parties. Surrounding landowners are QDM so a QDM minded club is preferable. 

If interested please PM me and provide an e-mail and I'll answer any questions you might have and provide the maps. Thanks!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2017)

Is this land private or timber. ?


----------



## QSVC (Aug 10, 2017)

Privately owned (individual)


----------



## QSVC (Aug 17, 2017)

Re: the original post. I said in there put a club on the tract for the 2017-2018 season but the lease would be renewed on a year to year basis. So you could lease it for as long as you wanted (10 years, eg)


----------



## Smack308 (Aug 17, 2017)

Are there hogs over there?


----------

